# Tyre Valves



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I think this may be some good info to pass along. I've had tow flats lately all caused by broken valve stems. For the last one I had to remove the wheel and take it to be fixed. Just by luck I went to a shop the mostly does big truck tyres. The guy there told me we should use truck valves that are made for higher pressure. He did the first one free of charge and when I went back to change the other 3 only charged me €10 so for sure it wasn't a money thing for him. Just good advice.


----------

